# Surround Sound Install



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it's not a good idea. Speakers should be firmly mounted. Bring the wire through the drywall(or install a plate) and attach the speaker with a bracket. Most ceiling speakers mount to the drywall and the cover snaps into it, so finding just a "cover" would be difficult.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Those speakers seem to be rather small. I don't think you'd have much issue with actually installing them if they were laying on a grate, like you described.

However, I would wonder how well the sound would transmit. With a smaller speaker like that, it needs to be pretty-much aimed directly at the seating area. Having it firing towards the floor from the ceiling may not give you very good sound. 

From my experience with the Onkyo speakers that come in their packages - they are not very good, especially the surrounds. You might consider actually getting in-ceiling speakers if you want them mounted in a non-visible location. Polk and Yamaha both make decent offerings in the not-insane priceranges. Avoid the no-names. Either that or mount these on the wall, aimed at the seating area.

They are not very big, you could also cut out some small "niches" in the drywall and put these "recessed" into the wall. That would probably give you better sound than in the ceiling, and still let you hide them behind an in-wall grate if you wanted.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jburd964 said:


> Want to attach Sketch picture off my computer not from http: but don't know how??


to do this easily, hit 'post reply' (not 'quick reply')
type message, below is button for 'manage attachments'
upload from there, hit submit and finish.

DM


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

I originally bought Polk to mounting in ceiling. But after looking at box system compared to buying individual components, I decided to buy the box. I still have that as a option, just wanting to keep system together.


----------

